# Where can i get a Blackstone cherry tobacco ejuice



## Clouds4Days

Hello fellow vapers.
I'm trying to find a place where I can buy Blackstone cherry flavour e juice. My folks go through a box a day of that stuff and wanna try get them of and to start vapeing.
They actually quit smoking cigarettes about 4 years ago and started smoking blackstone cherry cigars as a replacement.
Cigars are a healthier alternative to smoking but vape is still better than smoke and although Cigars smell better than cigarettes but dam they still stink like a rear end of a dead donkey. 
Your help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Clouds4Days

@Silver I know you love your tobacco flavours. Maybe you can help me out here?


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> @Silver I know you love your tobacco flavours. Maybe you can help me out here?



Ok, so you looking for a cherry tobacco that tastes like a cigar

I havent come across anything like that. Its quite interesting because my mom has also said she would like a cherry tobacco. So lets join forces here

As far as tobaccoes go, I generally prefer the simpler drier non fruity tobaccoes. HV Sunshine Cured, MMM Ashybac, WB Blackbird and Vape Elixir Pure tobacco are great for me but are not cherry cigar flavoured. I also still have some HHV tobaccoes but they are dry and grassy mainly, not with cherry.

Maybe @Andre knows of one. I know he has experience with several other foreign brands.
Maybe @Tom in Germany knows of something or @johan has found something in Ireland?

Another idea perhaps is whether we could make our own by taking a good existing tobacco juice (eg MMM Ashybac) and adding some Cherry flavour concentrate. @Mike, @SunRam, @method1, @rogue zombie , do you guys think this would work? If so, what concentrate would you steer us toward?

Lets hope we can zone in on a great cherry tobacco here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Have moved this thread to "Who has stock" so the vendors can respond directly if they have anything along the lines of cherry tobacco or Blackstone Cherry.

@Clouds4Days , i added the word "tobacco" in the title of the thread. Hope you okay with that and that it makes sense. If not, let me know and we can change it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Awesome thanks for the help @Silver 
If there is nothing out there at the moment as you mentioned maybe one of our local juice wizards can help guide us.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

I am most interested to find out @Clouds4Days 
I think my mom will also LOVE a lekker cherry tobacco vape!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> I am most interested to find out @Clouds4Days
> I think my mom will also LOVE a lekker cherry tobacco vape!



And maybe if it doesn't exist we might have just given our local guys something they might be interested in manufacturing for retail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

I'd offer to whip up something special, but I gave away my cherry concentrates last week! Always tastes like medicine to me

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Ok, so you looking for a cherry tobacco that tastes like a cigar
> 
> I havent come across anything like that. Its quite interesting because my mom has also said she would like a cherry tobacco. So lets join forces here
> 
> As far as tobaccoes go, I generally prefer the simpler drier non fruity tobaccoes. HV Sunshine Cured, MMM Ashybac, WB Blackbird and Vape Elixir Pure tobacco are great for me but are not cherry cigar flavoured. I also still have some HHV tobaccoes but they are dry and grassy mainly, not with cherry.
> 
> Maybe @Andre knows of one. I know he has experience with several other foreign brands.
> Maybe @Tom in Germany knows of something or @johan has found something in Ireland?
> 
> Another idea perhaps is whether we could make our own by taking a good existing tobacco juice (eg MMM Ashybac) and adding some Cherry flavour concentrate. @Mike, @SunRam, @method1, @rogue zombie , do you guys think this would work? If so, what concentrate would you steer us toward?
> 
> Lets hope we can zone in on a great cherry tobacco here.


Nope, have not come across a commercial Cherry Tobacco. Here and here are DIY recipes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> Another idea perhaps is whether we could make our own by taking a good existing tobacco juice (eg MMM Ashybac) and adding some Cherry flavour concentrate. @Mike, @SunRam, @method1, @rogue zombie , do you guys think this would work? If so, what concentrate would you steer us toward?
> 
> Lets hope we can zone in on a great cherry tobacco here.



I still haven't found a good Cigar concentrate. I've tried TFA Cubano, but it tastes like ash to me. 

I've put some Black Cherry concentrate I n Vape Elixir's Black Cigar, which turned out great.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

rogue zombie said:


> I still haven't found a good Cigar concentrate. I've tried TFA Cubano, but it tastes like ash to me.
> 
> I've put some Black Cherry concentrate I n Vape Elixir's Black Cigar, which turned out great.



Did it taste close to blackstone cherry cigars?
My toppies is fussy if it's not basically exact the same taste he will tune me- what's this fake kak hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Clouds4Days said:


> Did it taste close to blackstone cherry cigars?
> My toppies is fussy if it's not basically exact the same taste he will tune me- what's this fake kak hahahaha



I would say it's quite similar to Blackstone Cherry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Awesome thanks @rogue zombie 
How many drops or ml did you add?

Tomorrow I am a man on a mission.

Step 1- Get Vape Elixir's Black Cigar
Step 2- Get black cherry concentrate.
Step 3- Get a ego aio
Step 4- Make my special batch
Step 5- Wait till Tuesday to hand over and see if my running around pays off.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Nothing that I know of - did mix some Dekang tobacco & cherry flavors when I started vaping beginning 2014, but as I can remember it tasted k@k.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> Ok, so you looking for a cherry tobacco that tastes like a cigar
> 
> I havent come across anything like that. Its quite interesting because my mom has also said she would like a cherry tobacco. So lets join forces here
> 
> As far as tobaccoes go, I generally prefer the simpler drier non fruity tobaccoes. HV Sunshine Cured, MMM Ashybac, WB Blackbird and Vape Elixir Pure tobacco are great for me but are not cherry cigar flavoured. I also still have some HHV tobaccoes but they are dry and grassy mainly, not with cherry.
> 
> Maybe @Andre knows of one. I know he has experience with several other foreign brands.
> Maybe @Tom in Germany knows of something or @johan has found something in Ireland?
> 
> Another idea perhaps is whether we could make our own by taking a good existing tobacco juice (eg MMM Ashybac) and adding some Cherry flavour concentrate. @Mike, @SunRam, @method1, @rogue zombie , do you guys think this would work? If so, what concentrate would you steer us toward?
> 
> Lets hope we can zone in on a great cherry tobacco here.


Nope, nothing here that compares. Cherry is anyways difficult, had so far one good juice with cherry that would not taste artificial. But that is discontinued 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Clouds4Days said:


> Awesome thanks @rogue zombie
> How many drops or ml did you add?
> 
> Tomorrow I am a man on a mission.



That I can't remember unfortunately :/
If was before I was into DIY, I just randomly added drops till I was happy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SunRam

Clouds4Days said:


> Awesome thanks @rogue zombie
> How many drops or ml did you add?
> 
> Tomorrow I am a man on a mission.
> 
> Step 1- Get Vape Elixir's Black Cigar
> Step 2- Get black cherry concentrate.
> Step 3- Get a ego aio
> Step 4- Make my special batch
> Step 5- Wait till Tuesday to hand over and see if my running around pays off.


@Clouds4Days, I will mix something up for you with black cigar and cherry. Give me a couple of days. PM me your address and contact details then we can work something out. I'll make 30ml at no charge, if you can pay for the shipping? R80

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Clouds4Days

SunRam said:


> @Clouds4Days, I will mix something up for you with black cigar and cherry. Give me a couple of days. PM me your address and contact details then we can work something out. I'll make 30ml at no charge, if you can pay for the shipping? R80
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



Oh wow thanks @SunRam no problem I don't mind paying for the courier costs at all. 
Thank you I really appreciate it. And will definitely review it and give feedback to you and all the fellow vapers intrested. 
Once again much appreciated. I will send you a PM.
Regards
Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cait

Hi @SunRam ! That would be such an awesome flavour! Let me know when its done then we can stock some to test @Cait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam

Clouds4Days said:


> Oh wow thanks @SunRam no problem I don't mind paying for the courier costs at all.
> Thank you I really appreciate it. And will definitely review it and give feedback to you and all the fellow vapers intrested.
> Once again much appreciated. I will send you a PM.
> Regards
> Clouds4Days


Sure man, no problem. PM sent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam

Clouds4Days said:


> Oh wow thanks @SunRam no problem I don't mind paying for the courier costs at all.
> Thank you I really appreciate it. And will definitely review it and give feedback to you and all the fellow vapers intrested.
> Once again much appreciated. I will send you a PM.
> Regards
> Clouds4Days


Hey, the flavour is coming along nicely. Give me another couple of days for some tweaks.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

SunRam said:


> Hey, the flavour is coming along nicely. Give me another couple of days for some tweaks.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


Any chances of this juice being released if it's good?
I haven't had any interest in trying a tobacco juice, until now that is


----------



## Clouds4Days

SunRam said:


> Hey, the flavour is coming along nicely. Give me another couple of days for some tweaks.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk



Awesome stuff cant wait to get my grubby hands on this juice 
Im sure its gonna be epic


----------



## SunRam

Greyz said:


> Any chances of this juice being released if it's good?
> I haven't had any interest in trying a tobacco juice, until now that is


If it's good, it will surely be released

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RezaD

I remember sampling black cherry tobacco NET from vaporize.co.za at one of the vape meets. It was actually fantastic. Don't know if he still makes it. Really nice guy.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Rebel

Hey guys. Any feedback on the cherry tobacco taste? Would love something like that. The blackstone cherry blunt type flavour.


----------



## Clouds4Days

The Rebel said:


> Hey guys. Any feedback on the cherry tobacco taste? Would love something like that. The blackstone cherry blunt type flavour.



Hows it going bud.
This juice was made for my folks but unfortunately they not bothered in vaping and still smoking cigars.

I have tried the juice out when first recieved it but i could not vape much of it as it is 12mg nic and i sub ohm between .17 and .3 on 3mg 
All my setups are for dtl.

I feel really bad as i promised i would follow up and give feedback but at this time i unfortunately cant.
What i will do is get my friends cubis tank (my old tank) and see if i cant do a review by tonight for everyone.

Sorry for the delay guys partiely to blame myself cause could of thought of making a plan to test this juice sooner.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Ok guys im back with a update.

So this is the juice-



Vape Elixier- Black Cigar
Profile- Cigar with Cherry underones
Nic level- 12mg
Vg/pg- 50/50

Testing Unit and specs
Mod- Minikin on power mode 15 watts
Tank- Cubis tank
Coil- 1.5 ohm clapton coil 8-20 watts

First off the bat i honestly battled to vape mtl . it feels like somethings not right 
I always been a dtl smoker and now vaper.

On the inhale you get a cigar taste first and right after that cherry hits your tongue with a very nice throat hit and on exhale you get the 2 combined tobaco and cherry flavours.
It is a really nice smooth vape and the cherry is a little on the sweet side on inhale but on exhale the tobaco and cherry compliment eachother.

This is a really nice juice especially with your morning cup of coffee or your evening whisky.

Personaly it is not a all day vape for me but a really nice alternative to what is on the market.

If im not mistaken this juice is available i will just let @SunRam confirm this.
(These are my personal views on this juice and flavours could differ from person to person)

I would just like to thank @SunRam For taking out of his own time to develope this juice for all us vapers and provide what we are looking for.

If i missed somethinh please let me know but i think i covered everying.
And on that note...
Vape on peeps...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

